# The inevitable New Kit Thread



## LostViking

Okay, it’s officially off-season and not many newsworthy gifts have fallen from the tree.
(At least not for this forum)

So, let’s discuss kit!

Have not seen much yet, but what I have seen has been decidedly underwhelming.

Blanco – Black, white and blue. If the colors went east-west instead of north-south – 
one might be forgiven for mistaking them for another team… 

Omega Pharma-Quickstep – Added some black to their jersey. Is that it you say? Yup. 
So now they have a black, white and blue kit. – uhm, anyone noticing a pattern here?
Quick-Step Cycling Team Unveils 2013 Kit | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos

Vacansoleil-DCM – Nothing major here either, fatter sun rays and a couple of really narrow celeste stripes on jersey and bib-shorts. Oh-hum – was hoping 
for a more drastic make-over to a fairly boring kit.


Vacansoleil Unveils 2013 Jersey | Cyclingnews.com


Saxo-Tink – Big “SAXO Tinkoff” on the back – otherwise, not much change here. Not impressed.
At least no crotch eagle. Plus points for that!

And since things have been slow, let’s throw in a Pro-Conti team:

Novo Nordisk – Redefining Scandinavian minimalism with a blue and white kit which de-emphasizes their logo. White shorts a bad idea. Not sure I’m liking it.

Team Novo Nordisk Names All-diabetic Line-up For 2013 | Cyclingnews.com

View attachment 273449


Hoping for a big re-design from SKY – since everyone else seems to have copied their existing color scheme, and

Radio Shanty – to underline that they are entering a new stage and, at least visually, distance themselves from a pretty messy 2012.

Plus that would be two fewer teams in black, blue and white.:thumbsup:


----------



## jswilson64

Anyone have a pic of Timmy Duggan in his Saxo-Tinkoff US Champion kit? Wondering what that's going to look like...


----------



## LostViking

*Katusha Kit*

Katusha: World Tour, Pro-Conti - who knows? But at least we know what thier kit will look like:

Gallery: Rodriguez, Menchov And Kolobnev In New Kit | Cyclingnews.com

Does not look like any major changes here either - just a bit more white and blue on top (Russian flag is white, blue and red - so the nationalistic color scheme is being enhanced - wonder why?)

IMHO - looks slightly better than last year's.


----------



## atpjunkie

Boonen's kit looks great


----------



## robdamanii

I still like the OPQS colours the best. New design is ok. 

Katusha is just "meh."


----------



## LostViking

*Return of Captain America?*

I'm wondering as well (about Duggan's Saxo Tinkoff kit) - my hope is that they go over-the-top with a Captain America look simulare to, for exsample, Hincapie's old kit.

You should be able to easily pick-out a National Champion in the peleton - don't like the understated look pioneered by Leopard-Trek.


----------



## LostViking

atpjunkie said:


> Boonen's kit looks great


Belgian Champions jersey always looks good...especially on Boonen!


----------



## LostViking

*Lotto-Belisol Kit*

Lotto-Belisol kit revealed:

Gallery: Van Den Broeck Leads Lotto Into 2013 | Cyclingnews.com

Like the dash of yellow on the one shoulder, but liked the old jersey better.


----------



## kbwh

Making the top of the chest white (was blue) makes the kit less distinct.

I like the Blanco kit. Asymmetry is good. Que Astana:

View attachment 272296


----------



## den bakker

LostViking said:


> I'm wondering as well (about Duggan's Saxo Tinkoff kit) - my hope is that they go over-the-top with a Captain America look simulare to, for exsample, Hincapie's old kit.
> 
> You should be able to easily pick-out a National Champion in the peleton - don't like the understated look pioneered by Leopard-Trek.


----------



## kbwh

Ah! Brooklyn!


----------



## LostViking

den bakker said:


>


Now that's what I'm talking about! Saxo Tinkoff got this one spot on!


----------



## foto

the Katusha design with the Kremlin was the best. All the others are meh in comparison.


----------



## foto

holy crap look at the head of hair on Chavanel!!!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

*Omega-Quick Step kit*

How much will their equipment change with the arrival of Cav?

When he came to Sky Shimano Pro bars and stems displaced Deda, fizik saddles displaced Prologo. Cav is a big part of Shimano's advertising, they won't be happy to let him ride SRAM.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

*Lotto and Greipel*

The GF thinks Greipel looks like Daniel Craig's James Bond.


----------



## foto

Yes, those are classy shoes...


----------



## robdamanii

5 Hour Energy kit:

View attachment 272410


----------



## jorgy

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The GF thinks Greipel looks like Daniel Craig's James Bond.


Not even close. And I don't even have a thing for Craig.


----------



## thalo

foto said:


> Yes, those are classy shoes...


Are those classy shoes or clown shoes? I wasn't quite sure.


----------



## RRRoubaix

thalo said:


> Are those classy shoes or clown shoes? I wasn't quite sure.


A bit of both, perhaps... I always think of Greipel as the Frankenstein's Monster of the peloton. In that light, his Frankenstein boots are pretty happening.


----------



## kbwh

A couple of Italian Pro Conti teams:

Ciclismo-Espresso.com: Vini Fantini 2013 (ex Farnese). Still screaming yellow, hooray!
Ciclismo-Espresso.com: Bardiani - CSF 2013 (ex Colnago). From blue to green and from Colnago to MCipollini.


----------



## den bakker

kbwh said:


> A couple of Italian Pro Conti teams:
> 
> Ciclismo-Espresso.com: Vini Fantini 2013 (ex Farnese). Still screaming yellow, hooray!
> Ciclismo-Espresso.com: Bardiani - CSF 2013 (ex Colnago). From blue to green and from Colnago to MCipollini.


about as nice as the old castorama kits.


----------



## kbwh

*Chuckle*
Those cannot be beaten.


----------



## thalo

BigMat had a kit like that a number of years ago.
View attachment 272655


Now, back on subject with new kits.


----------



## bmxhacksaw

I like the additional black on the OP/QS kits.
I think Duggan's Brooklynesque kit ROCKS!

Speaking of kits - I designed the new kits for my race team. Keep in mind that I had to meet color/logo requirements. I like the one with the white shoulders better than the all black but it seems I'm being out voted for the all black. What do you guys think?


----------



## Fireform

bmxhacksaw said:


> I like the additional black on the OP/QS kits.
> I think Duggan's Brooklynesque kit ROCKS!
> 
> Speaking of kits - I designed the new kits for my race team. Keep in mind that I had to meet color/logo requirements. I like the one with the white shoulders better than the all black but it seems I'm being out voted for the all black. What do you guys think?


You have a good eye--those are nice looking. I'd lean toward the all black, but not by much.


----------



## T K

I like the look of the all black kit, but in the middle of summer with the sun beating down on you will the black be wise?


----------



## foto

black!

And you didn't ask, but I would take Specialzied off the sleeves, put Bill's there, and put nothing on the side panels. That would clean the kit up.



bmxhacksaw said:


> I like the additional black on the OP/QS kits.
> I think Duggan's Brooklynesque kit ROCKS!
> 
> Speaking of kits - I designed the new kits for my race team. Keep in mind that I had to meet color/logo requirements. I like the one with the white shoulders better than the all black but it seems I'm being out voted for the all black. What do you guys think?


----------



## T K

foto said:


> black!
> 
> And you didn't ask, but I would take Specialzied off the sleeves, put Bill's there, and put nothing on the side panels. That would clean the kit up.


Unless Bill is handing out free Tarmacs.


----------



## kbwh

White!

And Happy new year!


----------



## atpjunkie

kbwh said:


> *Chuckle*
> Those cannot be beaten.


Just Need SuperMario Bros as a sponsor


----------



## atpjunkie

bmxhacksaw said:


> I like the additional black on the OP/QS kits.
> I think Duggan's Brooklynesque kit ROCKS!
> 
> Speaking of kits - I designed the new kits for my race team. Keep in mind that I had to meet color/logo requirements. I like the one with the white shoulders better than the all black but it seems I'm being out voted for the all black. What do you guys think?


White Shoulders much better and cooler on hot days

did you tell those guys 2005 called and wants its color scheme back?

You don't need the "S" and the 'Specialized' logotype on the chest and back unless Specialized is adding big $s to your team or free bikes. In fact my guess is placing the logotype so close to the Bills Logo probably breaks their corp rules and regs for brand placement. (they'll have a manual in regards to this)
You've given them both arm and leg gripper areas, even pro tour teams just have the "S" on the chest. On the back I'd move the two logos "Teton" and 'Landing" onto the pockets. All these will help clean up the design a bit


----------



## kbwh

I've been VERY concerned about the Lampre-Merida kit. Would the iconic blue-fucsia be messed with? 
The solution is sensible; They've just added accents of inevitable Merida Green to the stylish 2012 kit:


----------



## shoegazer

Announcement here: Team Sky | Rapha
View attachment 272833


----------



## Fignon's Barber

kbwh said:


> *Chuckle*
> Those cannot be beaten.



HEY!!! Nothing wrong with that kit, my friend.


----------



## Fireform

kbwh said:


> I've been VERY concerned about the Lampre-Merida kit. Would the iconic blue-fucsia be messed with?
> The solution is sensible; They've just added accents of inevitable Merida Green to the stylish 2012 kit:


Green + pink = fugly


----------



## kbwh

Italian! :thumbsup:

@FB: Le Professeur could make any kit look good.


----------



## LostViking

New Astana kit revealed:

Gallery: Nibali Sports His New Astana Colours | Cyclingnews.com

Nice.


----------



## LostViking

bmxhacksaw said:


> I like the additional black on the OP/QS kits.
> I think Duggan's Brooklynesque kit ROCKS!
> 
> Speaking of kits - I designed the new kits for my race team. Keep in mind that I had to meet color/logo requirements. I like the one with the white shoulders better than the all black but it seems I'm being out voted for the all black. What do you guys think?


Both are nice, but I like the mostly black kit better - make's "Bill's" pop more.


----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


> I've been VERY concerned about the Lampre-Merida kit. Would the iconic blue-fucsia be messed with?
> The solution is sensible; They've just added accents of inevitable Merida Green to the stylish 2012 kit:


Talk about a clash of colors! They will remain one of the easiest to spot though!


----------



## LostViking

*New Sky Kit*

Simple - I like it.

As I suspected they would, Rapha did alright.

The national champions jerseys are good as well.


----------



## atpjunkie

LostViking said:


> Talk about a clash of colors! They will remain one of the easiest to spot though!


'Stylish' isn't the first word that comes to my mind when thinking of the Lampre Kit. 
They should have gone full sex pistols with that green


----------



## atpjunkie

LostViking said:


> New Astana kit revealed:
> 
> Gallery: Nibali Sports His New Astana Colours | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Nice.


not enough contrast


----------



## atpjunkie

atpjunkie said:


> White Shoulders much better and cooler on hot days
> 
> did you tell those guys 2005 called and wants its color scheme back?
> 
> You don't need the "S" and the 'Specialized' logotype on the chest and back unless Specialized is adding big $s to your team or free bikes. In fact my guess is placing the logotype so close to the Bills Logo probably breaks their corp rules and regs for brand placement. (they'll have a manual in regards to this)
> You've given them both arm and leg gripper areas, even pro tour teams just have the "S" on the chest. On the back I'd move the two logos "Teton" and 'Landing" onto the pockets. All these will help clean up the design a bit


quick tweak


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Fireform said:


> Green + pink = fugly


Absolutely! Those are hideous...


----------



## Cinelli 82220

After doing so much to rock the boat at Sky and disrupt their supplier relationships it is surprising Cav has adopted all the standard Omega kit. Specialised must be paying him a lot. He's given up his PRO bar/stem deal, his Shimano sponsorship and his fi:zik deal. 
But he still can afford a nice car...









Custom paint and trim, but no bike rack?:


----------



## foto

Guaranteed he crashes that thing this year.



Cinelli 82220 said:


> After doing so much to rock the boat at Sky and disrupt their supplier relationships it is surprising Cav has adopted all the standard Omega kit. Specialised must be paying him a lot. He's given up his PRO bar/stem deal, his Shimano sponsorship and his fi:zik deal.
> But he still can afford a nice car...
> 
> 
> Custom paint and trim, but no bike rack?:


----------



## Rashadabd

Astana's look for 2013:

Gallery: Nibali Sports His New Astana Colours | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## kbwh

OMG! Daniel Oss has cut his hair!


----------



## jswilson64

bmxhacksaw said:


> Speaking of kits - I designed the new kits for my race team. Keep in mind that I had to meet color/logo requirements. I like the one with the white shoulders better than the all black but it seems I'm being out voted for the all black. What do you guys think?


The all-black looks good, but... Being from Texas, the all-black also looks painfully hot. I prefer lighter colors for our summers. But given the Teton Toyota and Snake River Landing sponsor logos, y'all probably don't deal with too many 103 degree days...


----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


> OMG! Daniel Oss has cut his hair!


Not good - that'll slow him down! 2013 Kit?


----------



## bmxhacksaw

T K said:


> Unless Bill is handing out free Tarmacs.


They want me on a Tarmac but I have a LOOK 586 R-Light and I told them if they want me to ride a Specialized they will have to give me one because there is only one +$5k bike in the cards for this guy's life. They said they might give me one to ride for the season but I would have to give it back. I could deal with that.


----------



## kbwh

LostViking said:


> 2013 Kit?


Yup. Pearl Izumi steps in for Hincapie (was part of his deal). The fading red to black block job is gone. Improvement, but I still prefer the Assos kit they had before the Hincapie. Maybe because it looked like an Assos kit with BMC print on it. 










Pardon the OT. Here's (ex. Saur-)Sojasun:


----------



## Hiro11

Love the Vini Fantini one, also love the name of the team, which helps.


----------



## nate




----------



## kbwh

Funny. There's a bit more to the Sky kit, though.


----------



## Sneakbox22

I like sky's kit!


----------



## Ppopp

foto said:


> Yes, those are classy shoes...


Yes, they are. If your name is Bozo the Clown or Sideshow Bob.


----------



## woodys737

+1 to the BMC b/w Assos kit.

And the white shouldered Bill's kit is pretty damn cool too! Nice job BMX!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

LostViking said:


> Not good - that'll slow him down!


Being on BMC in 2012 slowed down Thor and Gilbert and Evans.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

nate said:


> [/url]


Rapha's styling department consists of a guy drawing a stripe around one sleeve IMO. Or one leg on a pair of shorts.
Go ahead, look at their site. It's their whole raison d'etre.

What do we have here..a jersey with a stripe on one sleeve? How daring! How innovative!









What will they think of next? A jacket with a stripe on one sleeve! Genius!









OMG tights with a stripe on one leg...how have I lived without such a thing?


----------



## woodys737

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Rapha's styling department consists of a guy drawing a stripe around one sleeve IMO. Or one leg on a pair of shorts.
> Go ahead, look at their site. It's their whole raison d'etre.
> 
> What do we have here..a jersey with a stripe on one sleeve? How daring! How innovative!
> 
> What will they think of next? A jacket with a stripe on one sleeve! Genius!
> 
> OMG tights with a stripe on one leg...how have I lived without such a thing?


Well, I for one like the option of having a minimalist design such as what Rapha puts out. I think it does have style and prefer the look to the overly busy look of many kits or rec jersey's that look like a Rorschach test gone wild. I understand we need to be seen on the road and all. And pro kits are designed to be stand out in the peloton and sell but I just feel Rapha being somewhat subdued is...dare I say unique?


----------



## teoteoteo

The full Rapha Sky Range has been released. 

Main Page 

http://www.rapha.cc/rapha-and-team-sky

Photos/products Here

http://www.rapha.cc/shop/team-sky


----------



## shoegazer

I placed my Rapha order - kudos to them for the Juniors kit - my son will sport one as soon as they're available. I thought it wise to also offer the replicas.


----------



## LostViking

woodys737 said:


> Well, I for one like the option of having a minimalist design such as what Rapha puts out. I think it does have style and prefer the look to the overly busy look of many kits or rec jersey's that look like a Rorschach test gone wild. I understand we need to be seen on the road and all. And pro kits are designed to be stand out in the peloton and sell but I just feel Rapha being somewhat subdued is...dare I say unique?


Agreed - when Rapha signed on we knew that daring design was not going to be the order of the day - Rapha is known for its subdued palete - this perfectly suits Sky's minimalist needs (no excess sponsors needed that have to be accomodated in the design) - the Addidas kit was simple as well.

Would have loved to see them drop the black, blue and white combo but I suppose that was never really in the cards. :cryin:


----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


> A couple of Italian Pro Conti teams:
> 
> Ciclismo-Espresso.com: Vini Fantini 2013 (ex Farnese). Still screaming yellow, hooray!
> Ciclismo-Espresso.com: Bardiani - CSF 2013 (ex Colnago). From blue to green and from Colnago to MCipollini.


I like both - mostly because of what they are not: Black, Blue and White.


----------



## LostViking

Okay - we've seen about half the kits thus far - still waiting for the following to "check-in":

AG2R LaMondiale
Argos-Shimano
BMC
Cannondale
FDJ
Garmin-Sharp
Movistar
Orica GreenEdge
Radio Shack-Trek

Have I forgotten anyone?

I'm not anticipating any major changes from Argos-Shimano, Orica GreenEdge, AG2R (unfortunetly), Garmin-Sharp or FDJ - but the BMC, Cannondale and (I hope) Radio Shanty presentations might be interesting.


----------



## RaptorTC

I'm not the biggest Sky fan, but I must say I do love their new kit. On the other hand, they are selling Sky jeans and belts???


----------



## Rashadabd

BMC's new kit is actually pictured above (it's the picture of Oss).


----------



## nate

I have a Rapha country jersey and like it a lot, even if it is subdued. It fits great, is short sleeve but still wool blend. It's a very nice jersey, particularly for certain types of weather, and I don't need every jersey to look busy. All that said, it's still easy to make fun of their designs.

Regarding the Sky design, I think it would be nice to have alternate colors rather than mainly black, like perhaps reversing the black and blue or something along those lines. (I won't buy them either way, but just having the black is boring even though they look good.)


----------



## LostViking

Rashadabd said:


> BMC's new kit is actually pictured above (it's the picture of Oss).


Oops - looks so much like the old kit I didn't notice!
Okay - that's not a big change - thought they were going to a black-and-white kit.

Saw a picture of Goss in new Orica-GreenEdge Kit - white shoulders with Orica logo on them appears to be only change of note.


----------



## Rashadabd

LostViking said:


> Oops - looks so much like the old kit I didn't notice!
> Okay - that's not a big change - thought they were going to a black-and-white kit.
> 
> Saw a picture of Goss in new Orica-GreenEdge Kit - white shoulders with Orica logo on them appears to be only change of note.


Yeah, it pretty much looks the same (which I really don't mind that much). The only point of interest is that they made the switch from Hincapie to Pearl Izumi.


----------



## kbwh

I really like that they've dropped the fading transition between the red and black.


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> I really like that they've dropped the fading transition between the red and black.


It definitely looks better IMO though it's still pretty similar to last year's kit.


----------



## RRRoubaix

atpjunkie said:


> not enough contrast


I w/ ATP on this -simple can be nice, but this is so plain it looks like they have no sponsors left. :lol:
(Admittedly too far the other direction is worse)


----------



## LostViking

New Movistar kit revealed:

Gallery: Movistar Unveils 2013 Roster And Jersey | Cyclingnews.com

View attachment 273226


No major changes to the kit. Roster looks great on paper.


----------



## kbwh

The white fields of innocence are gone. And the asymmetry.


----------



## pulser955

And now its Garmin-Sharp's turn. 

Garmin-Sharp Unveils 2013 Team Kit | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

pulser955 said:


> And now its Garmin-Sharp's turn.
> 
> Garmin-Sharp Unveils 2013 Team Kit | Cyclingnews.com


It looks pretty much the same to me. It looks like everyon (except for meybe Lampre and Omega Pharma played it safe this year....and even they made minor changes).


----------



## LostViking

pulser955 said:


> And now its Garmin-Sharp's turn.
> 
> Garmin-Sharp Unveils 2013 Team Kit | Cyclingnews.com



View attachment 273328


Thank the cycling gods for the Sharp-red accents or we would have another blue, black and white kit!
The argyle, which should rightly be the preserve of old men's golf attire, doesn't look so bad in this subdued rendition. 
I'll give it a six out of a possible ten.

Postscrpt: Having now seen all of the Pro Tour kits - this one gets my vote for best design - even with the argyle! The fact that this one won, in my book anyway, can be attributed to a lack of innovation in the rest - there was no Wow-factor as in "Wow, they really upped thier game this year and did something new!" 
The 2013 kits are mostly rehashes with only minor changes. Out of those, I think Garmin created the most cohesive design.


----------



## LostViking

New Brit Kit:

Adidas Unveil New British Cycling Team Kit | Cyclingnews.com

As modeled by Sir Chris:

View attachment 273329


----------



## LostViking

New Columbia Coldeportes Jersey revealed - and new bike sponsor:

View attachment 273347


----------



## LostViking

*Lampre-Merida TT Helmet for 2013*



Cinelli 82220 said:


> Absolutely! Those are hideous...


I gather you don't like it.
How about the TT helmet?

View attachment 273350


Don't know why I suddenly have a hankering for a juicy slice of watermelon?


----------



## kbwh

LostViking said:


> New Brit Kit


looks fast.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

.....


----------



## Rashadabd

Lotto in the house.... (it's idfferent for them and I like it):

Gallery: Lotto Belisol Training Camp In Benicassim | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking

Rashadabd said:


> Lotto in the house.... (it's idfferent for them and I like it):
> 
> Gallery: Lotto Belisol Training Camp In Benicassim | Cyclingnews.com


Yeah, I think the yellow makes them stand-out a bit more.

Still waiting for AG2R, Argos, Cannondale, FDJ and Radio Shack-Trek...


----------



## Johnny Danger

I like the Rapha - Paul Smith kit that's stated for the Giro.


----------



## LostViking

*2013 Euskattel-Euskadi Kit*

2013 Euskattel-Euskadi Kit

View attachment 273448


With the absence of Rabobank - this orange kit should be easy to spot.
I like the use of black in the jersey to add a contrast.


----------



## LostViking

*AG2R 2013 Kit*

View attachment 273450


Still with brown shorts...stil fugly!


----------



## LostViking

*FDJ 2013 Kit*

View attachment 273451


Good thing they will not be in many races with Novo Nordisk or we might have a problem telling them apart! Hope they're not going for white shorts as well...

Why two FDJ logos on chest almost right next to eachother? One large(r) one on chest should suffice, no?


----------



## vismitananda

Honestly I like the butterfly on Euskaltel's kit this season. 

Is that Pozovivo in Ag2r kit?


----------



## kbwh

That's Pozzovivo.

While we wait, here's Radioshack incognito:










(pic from Ciclismo-Espresso.com)


----------



## foto

LostViking said:


> View attachment 273450
> 
> 
> Still with brown shorts...stil fugly!


That's a terrible photo, but I think those are good looking kits. Better than a lot of other teams...


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> That's Pozzovivo.
> 
> While we wait, here's Radioshack incognito:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pic from Ciclismo-Espresso.com)



It looks like Radioshack hasn't found a replacement sponsor for Nissan yet and has finally changed their name to reflect that. My guess is that they are altering their kits to do the same: https://www.radioshackleopardtrek.com


----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


> That's Pozzovivo.
> 
> While we wait, here's Radioshack incognito:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pic from Ciclismo-Espresso.com)


I like the flash-back look of the incognito Radio Shanty team - wonder if this hints at anything for the official kit?

Europecar looks good I think.


----------



## Rashadabd

It looks like Argos dropped a lot of the green and really improved their homepage:

John Degenkolb » Team Argos-Shimano


----------



## LostViking

*2013 Argos-Shimano Kit*

View attachment 273515


Rashadabd said:


> It looks like Argos dropped a lot of the green and really improved their homepage:
> 
> John Degenkolb » Team Argos-Shimano


Yawn - they should have upped the green me'thinks - they and FDJ will be very white this year!

BTW - That site is funny - look at the rider pics at the bottom - looks like they just photoshoped the riders heads over a model's body - and whoever did it needs a class in human proportions! 

Here's one of my favs:

View attachment 273516


----------



## LostViking

Okay, just need Cannondale and Radio Shack-Leopard-Trek to check in and we'll know what they all look like.

It's been rather diappointing design-wise - hoping for great things from these last hold-outs!


----------



## GDeAngelo

View attachment 273520


One of the better kits so far.


----------



## PaxRomana

Yep, that Europcar kit is excellent. Lampre is just ugly. 

Bmxhacksaw's kit is quite nice. Well designed. Maybe some of these teams should hire him.


----------



## kbwh

Looks like Argos have used the same portrait photographer as Sky. As for the young Lucy Garner, she is quite adorable actually. And rocket fast. Junior world champ in Copenhagen and Valkenburg.

I dig the Lampre kit.


----------



## T K

Cinelli 82220 said:


> After doing so much to rock the boat at Sky and disrupt their supplier relationships it is surprising Cav has adopted all the standard Omega kit. Specialised must be paying him a lot. He's given up his PRO bar/stem deal, his Shimano sponsorship and his fi:zik deal.
> But he still can afford a nice car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom paint and trim, but no bike rack?:


Cav's car doesn't need a rack.
His girlfriend has plenty!


----------



## vismitananda

Europcar has descent kit this season.


----------



## LostViking

*Champion Systems Jerseys 2013*

View attachment 273569


No major change to Champion Systems jersey, however:

Very nice collection of National Champion jerseys here.
As Champion Systems makes cycling clothing, I suppose it should be expected that
they do kit right - still - I suspect some of these national jerseys will fly off the racks
in public release.

Seems the understated National Champ jersey (another bad thing to come out of Leopard/Radio Shanty) is a thing of the past...good riddence! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking

*Topsport Vlaanderen Kit 2013*

View attachment 273570


Watch-out FDJ and Novo Nordisk - you are not alone!

Thank the cycling gods...blue shorts! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking

*New Cannondale Pro Team Jersey for 2013?*

View attachment 273573


New Cannondale Jersey?


----------



## kbwh

Yes.










In my opinion the kit would have looked better/bolder if the stripes on the lower torso had been slanted like in the Cannondale logo (and looking a bit like Renault-Elf never did a team kit any harm).


----------



## LostViking

Agreed, a little asymetry is not always a bad thing.

So Radio Shack-Leopard-Trek is the only lagard - wonder if we can read anything into that?

I'm hoping it's taking this long because it going to be a total re-design.


----------



## Tugboat

Nothing overtly different about RadioShack other than the removal of the Nissan logos...









*


----------



## robdamanii

I have to admit, I hate the RadioShanty kit. No imagination at all.


----------



## LostViking

Color me disappointed - they could have unveiled that kit a week after Nissan got out of Dodge (no pun intended)!

Agree with Robdamani - what a bore. Wins the prize for least appealing "new" kit.

Why the delay? This team continues to disappoint - can't even get their kit right.


----------



## LostViking

So all the kits are in.
Which is best and which is worst?
Purely subjective of course but here's my take:

Best: Garmin (!)
Second Best: Europecar

Worst: AG2R
Second Worst: Lampre


----------



## foto

LostViking said:


> So all the kits are in.
> Which is best and which is worst?
> Purely subjective of course but here's my take:
> 
> Best: Garmin (!)
> Second Best: Europecar
> 
> Worst: AG2R
> Second Worst: Lampre


HahahaHa! are you blind?


----------



## LostViking

GDeAngelo said:


> View attachment 273520
> 
> 
> One of the better kits so far.



View attachment 273735


Looks even better on. Kudos.


----------



## LostViking

LostViking said:


> View attachment 273573
> 
> 
> New Cannondale Jersey?


Cannondale bucking the trend with an understated champions jersey...

View attachment 273765


...hoping to go under-the-radar with this look?


----------



## Jesse R.

Not a fan of the new Cannondale kits... the stripes on the front of the jersey don't flow at all...
Pictures are up on CyclingNews of the team intro in LA.


----------



## LostViking

*Giro Jerseys*

Giro Jerseys by Paul Smith - What a yawn fest!

View attachment 273815


Get Stella McCartney here ASAP...our patient is critical!


----------



## kbwh

I really like the new giro jerseys.


----------



## vismitananda

Come one guys, Radioshanty's kit this season is way better than Lampre-Taiwan, I mean Merida.

I hope we'll see shanty's kit on the classics' podium.


----------



## kbwh

vismitananda said:


> Come one guys, Radioshanty's kit this season is way better than Lampre-Taiwan, I mean Merida.


The new Radioshack kit has not had it's debut yet. Down in Adelaide the team rides in kit saying "Craft" across the chest. When Hayden Roulston won the NZ road championship last weekend he was in a 2012 kit with "Nissan" blacked out.

Merida makes most Wiliers, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


> The new Radioshack kit has not had it's debut yet. Down in Adelaide the team rides in kit saying "Craft" across the chest. When Haydnen Roulston won the NZ road championship last weekend he was in a 2012 kit with "Nissan" blacked out.


Thanks kbwh - that means that there is still hope! Seemed nuts that they would wait so long to present an essentially un-changed kit.


----------



## kbwh

New Swiss pro conti squad IAM:

















IAM is a Swiss investment fund. That should explain the rather understated kit.


----------



## robdamanii

kbwh said:


> New Swiss pro conti squad IAM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAM is a Swiss investment fund. That should explain the rather understated kit.


I like it.


----------



## LostViking

*Duggan in kit for the Tour Down Under*

View attachment 273946


Captain America!:thumbsup:

Helmet needs some Red, White and Blue!


----------



## robdamanii

LostViking said:


> View attachment 273946
> 
> 
> Captain America!:thumbsup:
> 
> Helmet needs some Red, White and Blue!


About time we had a flashy national champions kit. Hincapie was the last good one.


----------



## vismitananda

kbwh said:


> The new Radioshack kit has not had it's debut yet. Down in Adelaide the team rides in kit saying "Craft" across the chest. When Hayden Roulston won the NZ road championship last weekend he was in a 2012 kit with "Nissan" blacked out.
> 
> Merida makes most Wiliers, if I'm not mistaken.


Oh sorry I was wrong, I thought their kit was just the same minus the Nissan sponsor, and I realized "Craft" was their kit sponsor.


----------



## kbwh




----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


>


Yaaaaawwwwnnnn. Oh, that's all?

Love the mis-matched socks!

Yellow Livestrong sleeve band is gone as well.....hmmmm, wonder why?


----------



## LostViking

View attachment 273996


For the record, not because it's any better than last year.

Prize Winner: Most Sponsor Logos Crammed on to a Jersey.
(Androni always wins this prize, so no surprize there either!


----------



## LostViking

*2013 Androni Giocattoli - Venezuela Jersey*

View attachment 273999


For the record, Androni's new jersey.

Not because it's really much different from last year's.

Prize Winner: Most Logos Crammed on a Single Jersey

Not so much different from last year either as Androni always wins this award.

Note: Apologies for the double post - browser issue.


----------



## mikerp

Fireform said:


> Green + pink = fugly


Actually pink + green = complimentary colors, they are on opposite sides of the color wheel
View attachment 274011

the pink and green on their own would work out great
View attachment 274012

The problem with the colors combo is the blue, with a blue color (in this case the blue is the wrong color) the 3rd color should have been 120 degrees from the blue and pink = a yellow/orange


----------



## AJL

LostViking said:


> Cannondale bucking the trend with an understated champions jersey...
> 
> View attachment 273765
> 
> 
> ...hoping to go under-the-radar with this look?


There is no way for Sagan to go under the radar this year!


----------



## SFTifoso

Why does Sky go with all black? Isn't that disadvantageous with the TDF taking place in the summer?


----------



## kbwh

There's this Coldblack technology they use in the top of the line garments these days. Maybe that's the trick? On the other hand I wouldn't be surprised if Sky did an inversion of the black and white on their jerseys for July.

The RLT kit is fresher than the RNT kit was, no?


----------



## RRRoubaix

LostViking said:


> For the record, Androni's new jersey.
> 
> Not because it's really much different from last year's.
> 
> Prize Winner: Most Logos Crammed on a Single Jersey
> 
> Not so much different from last year either as Androni always wins this award.


They do, yes. Is the "Venezuela" new?
They really need a tad more celeste on their jerseys...

I always enjoy saying "Androni Giacatolli", lol


----------



## kbwh

They had Venezuela last season too.

Androni Giocattoli make plastic toys. Gotta love the Italian language.


----------



## rufus

I like 'em, even if they are a bit busy. 

Sweet Bianchi bikes, too.

And "Androni Giacattoli" sounds so awesome tripping off the tongue.


----------



## vismitananda

LostViking said:


> View attachment 273946
> 
> 
> Captain America!:thumbsup:
> 
> Helmet needs some Red, White and Blue!


This is the kit the I've been waiting. Finally, the Star Spangled banner will shine next week on the Down Under. We need more pictures. 

Good Job Saxo! :thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh

Shots from the crit in Adelaide today give an idea about how the kits look in a peloton:
Santos Tour Down Under 2013: Andre Greipel (Lotto Belisol) Wins The People's Choice..., Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## spookyload

LostViking said:


> View attachment 273996
> 
> 
> For the record, not because it's any better than last year.
> 
> Prize Winner: Most Sponsor Logos Crammed on to a Jersey.
> (Androni always wins this prize, so no surprize there either!


It looks even worse when worn. The white seam at the bottom on the skin suit looks totally stupid.

View attachment 274200


----------



## Fireform

It looks oddly retro.


----------



## den bakker

LostViking said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! Saxo Tinkoff got this one spot on!


Won't be seeing it much in the near future though.


----------



## LostViking

Here's Cyclingnews.com's take on the 2013 World Tour Jerseys:

2013 WorldTour Jerseys: 18 Ways To Avoid Blending In | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## kbwh

So Liquigas and Cannondale green is the same to CN?


----------



## LostViking

*2013 Cofidis Kit*

View attachment 274790


----------

